# What do you guys think about this remedy should we try it?



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Check this remedy out and let me know what you think.

http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=560800#i

http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1814839#i

I also would like to mention I found out I had parasites called a taenia & I have an easy remedy that will get it out.

Buy a pumpkin & make sure u have atleast 80 pumpkin seeds & eat 40 or more in the morning with sugar or blend the seeds with sugar and wateror milk in the blender but either way when you wake up make sure not to get out of bed and drink or eat this mixture & do not eat anything the entire day just drink milk then on the next day take the remaining 40 or more seeds mixture do not eat anything and wait two hours and then take a tablespoon of castor oil but make sure it is thick if not take two(it is a natrual laxative and will help push the parasite out) the benefit of this taenia remedy is that the parasite will come out dead.You should probabaly lay in bed & wait some time before eating so that it can work its magic.From my expereience you will get diarrhea & see fleshy white stuff attached to the pumpkin seeds & also see disintegrated white stuff in your diarrhea.


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

sociopaths are crazy people.

They dominate politics, do horrible shit for their own amusement, and convince desperate people on curezone to drink their own pee.

...

Actually going to research what that person said though i doubt anything will come of it.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't have parasites but if I did this is worth a try .Dont see any harm with pumpkin seeds ,might be worth a try if people have parasites or if they think they do. When I had my yeast issues,there were white stringy things in my bowel movements too.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Those white string things are the parasite I'm talking about & they look like a white worm. As of thursday I have not been smelling as much as I usually do I only smell very little or not at all I can't reallt tell because I am paranoid & my nose in congested but by ppl's reactions it seems like I do not smell like as much as I use to or not at all! I did the pumpkin seeds treatment last wensday & still have tanea coming out in my stool but I believe that if I still smell a little once it is completley out I will stop smelling.I really wish that you guys all try the pumpkin seed remedy & that this will cure us all!

Good luck & let me know how it goes if you try it.

Please let me know if you want more info about it or if you want to now what was my experience doing this treatment.


----------

